# Old Fashioned Bread Pudding



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*2 Cups milk
3 Eggs, beaten
1/3 Cup sugar
1/2 Teaspoon salt
1 Teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 Loaf of stale French bread
1 Teaspoon cinnamon
Dash of nutmeg
1/2 Cup raisins (optional)*â€‹

In a bowl, combine milk, eggs, sugar, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg & vanilla. Whisk it well to combine.

Tear the bread into small pieces & put them in a 2 quart buttered baking dish (sprinkle raisins over bread, if using). Pour the milk mixture over bread & allow it to completely saturate the bread before baking.

Bake uncovered at 300 degrees for about 50 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Serve warm with vanilla sauce or a bourbon sauce, if desired. Enjoy!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My most favorite thing in the world,and can't get the good cooks in the family to make it for me.Now I can make it and they can kiss my patooty.Thanks.My second favorite is rice pudding!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for this recipe...I love Bread Pudding, especially with raisins.

:cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. It was great with the Bourbon Sauce!!! Speaking of which, here the recipe for that too:

*1 Cup packed brown sugar
1/2 Cup butter
2 Tablespoons whipping cream
4 Tablespoons bourbon
*
â€‹In 1-quart heavy saucepan, heat all sauce ingredients to boiling over medium heat, stirring constantly, until sugar is dissolved. Serve sauce over warm bread pudding. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Forgot to post the picture of the finish product last night...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That looks really great....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I handle this one.Thank you Ranch!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We were watching Cooks Country the other day. They were doing bread pudding. To prevent the bread from becoming "mush" they toasted it first. It's an old recipe from 2006. We haven't tried it yet:
https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/3256-new-orleans-bourbon-bread-pudding


----------

